# The Bee Tree



## John67x (Sep 26, 2010)

I think you are asking about the Bee Bee tree? If so, all of North Carolina is in the trees hardy zone (most sources include zones 4-8 and some 9 as well) They typically flower in 4-5 yrs in my experience. I sell the trees and seeds in the for sale section on the site and have some pictures posted of them as well.


kilnrat said:


> In North Carolina Piedmont, does anyone have any experience w/ the Bee Tree? How old does the tree have to be before it starts to bloom? Is it winter hardy for our climate? Thanks for the poop. Jimbo


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm north of Charlotte and planted 7 beebee trees (Evodia) a year and a half ago. They're doing great! They were maybe 6" when I planted them and are around 5' now. They are supposed to bloom in July. I don't know if they will produce enough nectar to extend the flow for us, but, anything producing even a little during our surmmer dearth will be a help.


----------

